# Access/ VBA: Laufzeitfehler 2115 bei Füllen eines Textfeldes



## Onyx0815 (22. November 2004)

Hi,
ich bin noch Newbie bei der Programmierung mit VBA in Access und hab gleich bei meinem ersten Versuch eine Fehlermeldung die ich nicht wegbekomme bzw. nicht so ganz weiß, wo dran es liegt.
Ich habe ein Formular mit einem Kontrollkästchen und abhängig ob es aktiviert ist oder nicht, soll ein Textfeld gefüllt bzw. gelöscht werden. 

Dazu habe ich das Ereignis des Kontrollkästchens "After_Update" gewählt. Hier mal mein Code

```
Private Sub Archiviert_AfterUpdate()
 
 
If Archiviert.Value = True Then
MsgBox "aktiviert"
textfeld.SetFocus
textfeld.Text = Date
 
Else
MsgBox "nicht aktiviert"
ZeitpunktBisAllg.SetFocus
ZeitpunktBisAllg.Text = " "
End IfEnd Sub
```
 


Also wenn ich nur mit der MsgBox teste, ob die Abfrage richtig ist, das alles. Aber sobald ich den Text des Textfeldes ändern möchte, schmeisst er mir die Fehlermeldung Laufzeitfehler '2115' Das Makro oder die Funktion, das bzw. die für dieses Feld einer der Eigenschaften VorAktualisierung oder Gültigkeitsregel zugeordnet ist, hindert das Makro daran, die Daten in dem Feld zu speichern. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Filone (22. November 2004)

Entweder ist Dein Textfeld falsch voreingestellt hinsichtlich des zu speichernden Textes oder schlicht und einfach Date ist falsch, m.E. heißt es doch Date() - oder ?


----------



## Onyx0815 (22. November 2004)

Hab´s gelöst. so geht´s:


```
Private Sub Archiviert_AfterUpdate()
 
 
 
If Archiviert.Value = True Then
MsgBox "aktiviert"
textfeld = Date
 
Else
MsgBox "nicht aktiviert"
textfeld = " "
End If
End Sub
```


----------

